# Good video gaming forums?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I used to use avforums for discussing games, but that section doesnt seem to get many posts these days.

So, which gaming forums are good these days. (I own a PS3)


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I can imagine the official one will be best

http://community.eu.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-3/ct-p/130


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Oldnrubbish.co.uk for the more mature gamer. had some truely epic BF game nights


----------

